
World's largest advertiser cut spending on digital ads by +$100M – sales up - lingben
http://www.businessinsider.com/procter-gamble-slashed-spending-on-digital-ads-by-over-100-million-2017-10
======
tyingq
Significant that these were probably ads that didn't drive you to an online
purchase. Just ones that were supposed to boost your brand and culminate in a
purchase later, maybe offline.

Results would be hard to gauge if you do a lot of that. Like running brand
awareness on TV, radio, billboards, and online...for the same product. Which
one is working?

~~~
jakejohnsen
That has always been the rub.

“Half the money I spend on advertising is wasted; the trouble is I don't know
which half.” John Wanamaker (1838-1922)

Of course, Wanamaker did not really know what percent of his advertising
worked either.

